#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Basic English Usage

## Mohamed

*Basic English Usage* 


Basic English Usage by Michael Swan
Oxford University Press | ISBN 0194311872 | PDF | 288 Pages | 2.59 MB

This is a practical guide to common problems in English grammar and
usage. It is written for foreign students who would like to know more
about English, and who want to avoid mistakes.

370 short entries, arranged alphabetically, explaining problem points of grammar and vocabulary. 
Simple explanations, written as far as possible in ordinary everyday English. 
Numerous examples of correct usage and common mistakes. 
Descriptions of formal and informal language. 
A full index and cross-references between entries to help students find information quickly and easily. 


British and American usage contrasted


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Basic English Usage

----------


## medoo85

Thank You

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## sharmeen

Thank you sir

----------


## hazim23215

> *Basic English Usage* 
> 
> 
> Basic English Usage by Michael Swan
> Oxford University Press | ISBN 0194311872 | PDF | 288 Pages | 2.59 MB
> 
> This is a practical guide to common problems in English grammar and
> usage. It is written for foreign students who would like to know more
> about English, and who want to avoid mistakes.
> ...



thankx

----------


## herbertharturo

thanks very much

----------


## Budiana

thank you all moderator

----------


## bustercoy

Thank you Mohamed...

----------


## AHSE

thanks a loooooooot

----------


## 'or''='

Thanks for sharing

----------


## unni

thanks mohamed

----------


## mkhurram79

Thanks Mohamed

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

See More: Basic English Usage

----------


## mazharshaikh

so nice of u

----------


## dcciie251

it is very kind of you to share this useful information here  
 thank you

----------


## jordonliu

Sir, the first link is not available
the second one is OK
Thank you

----------


## miltonemm

Thank you very much!

----------


## Cherryni

Thank you. It's helpful for me. Besides, I also want to improve my spoken English, does anyone have good methods?

----------


## Cherryni

3Q, Mohamed :Smile:

----------


## maurohj

gracias buen material

----------


## samiwarraich

new link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## candy1313

right

----------


## Beni_pgn

Link is dead ....please share other Link

----------

